# Suggestion needed: Replacement to Intel D845GVSR board



## tmbsundar (Dec 1, 2011)

One of my old system's D845GVSR Intel board died. The technician also said it can't be repaired.

The processor is Celeron 2.4 GHz.

I think it only supports IDE HDD. I recently (6 months ago) purchased an IDE disk.

What is the best replacement board to go for? Do I go for D845 again(it it is available in the market?) or go for a better board which is currently good which supports the processor above.

In that case, the modern board may not support IDE.

Please give me suggestions as to what to do?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2011)

my friend recently purchased a 845 board from nehru place,delhi for ~1700 or you can get zebronics 845 board from *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html for 1575(look under boards for older cpu).


----------



## tmbsundar (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks....

I did some searching and found a BioStar - P4MP900 VIA based board in Biostar website. Also I saw some 845 based boards in the Biostar site.

Would you advise going for this.? Not sure if this available though. But P4MP900 is listed in the dealer's page.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 1, 2011)

celeron 2.4GHz is socket 478 type so there is no other choice for the motherboard beside 845 or 865(preferred for Pentium IV 2.8GHZ or above socket 478 type).at least biostar is better than zebronics so if you can get one then it's ok.otherwise try options in my previous post.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 1, 2011)

tmbsundar said:


> The processor is Celeron 2.4 GHz.
> 
> I think it only supports IDE HDD



processor doesn't decide this. motherboard & its chipset do. 



tmbsundar said:


> Please give me suggestions as to what to do?



if you can, get a new system. i guess you use DDR ram. a basic system will cost max 6k (processor + motherboard + ram). maybe less.


----------

